# Six String Brewing Comp



## fungrel (27/6/17)




----------



## MJF (7/7/17)

Foghorn also have a brew comp next Tuesday 7pm. Anyone going? I am likely unable to attend anyway. May get along to six string next month tho.


----------



## n87 (7/7/17)

Im going to the Foghorn one, entries closed on the 3rd for that.
https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/foghorn-brewery-central-coast-home-brew-comp-2.95361/

I think i better go hunting for more info on this six strings one.


----------



## n87 (7/7/17)

So six strings website is... a little lacking... in anything. the only info is on the facebook post above.
I will hopefully give them a call at some stage.


----------



## n87 (7/7/17)

So I got an entry form and info, here's the rules:



Six Strings Home Brew Comp Rules said:


> The Six String Home Brew-off is open to amateur home brewers. Beers made at a commercial brewing facility using commercial equipment or with assistance of a professional brewer will be disqualified. Entries must be made by home brewers at their home.
> 
> Cost of entry is $5 per entry and a maximum of 4 entries per person.
> 
> ...




Categories:
• Pale Ales
• Indian Pale Ales
• Stouts
• Specialty beers


----------



## n87 (7/7/17)

Got permission to post the entry form.

Entries to be in before 5pm 30th July


----------



## n87 (24/7/17)

Entries close for this one this Sunday.


----------



## ein stein (24/7/17)

cool, i will be visiting my mum up in copa this weekend and have been meaning to visit that brewery, may as well kill two birds with one stone and drop an entry off. any idea on how many entries they have so far?


----------



## n87 (24/7/17)

ein stein said:


> cool, i will be visiting my mum up in copa this weekend and have been meaning to visit that brewery, may as well kill two birds with one stone and drop an entry off. any idea on how many entries they have so far?


When I called them >2 weeks ago, they only had a couple, but that will get exponentially more as the deadline creeps up.


----------



## ein stein (24/7/17)

cheers @n87 i might give them a call this week.


----------



## n87 (24/7/17)

ein stein said:


> cheers @n87 i might give them a call this week.


Let me know what they say, I plan on getting my entries in on Wed.


----------



## fungrel (24/7/17)

Just sent a FB message:

If you email [email protected] they will send through the entry form to you on Wednesday. There are is still places for entry.


----------



## n87 (25/7/17)

fungrel said:


> Just sent a FB message:
> 
> If you email [email protected] they will send through the entry form to you on Wednesday. There are is still places for entry.



I attached the entry form to this thread, a bit earlier.


----------



## fungrel (25/7/17)

Yep, explained that part but insisted I email anyway.


----------



## n87 (28/7/17)

So I dropped off the winning entries last night and got my number.
Wasn't able to get any info on what time the announcement will be made on the 5th August... Would like to be there, but if I don't get an indication on the time, I wont be able to.


----------



## fungrel (30/7/17)

n87 said:


> So I dropped off the winning entries last night and got my number.
> Wasn't able to get any info on what time the announcement will be made on the 5th August... Would like to be there, but if I don't get an indication on the time, I wont be able to.



What did you enter? I have a beer I wanted to enter but I'm sure the bigger beers in the speciality would dominate. If they had a lager category, would've sent a few in.


----------



## n87 (30/7/17)

Belgian pale ale
American pale ale
English IPA

See how they go.


----------



## n87 (3/8/17)

Apparently the tasting is going on atm.



Six Strings Facebook said:


> Today, International IPA Day, the brewers are judging the entries to the Home Brew Competition.
> 
> This Saturday, we are holding the Presentation for the Home Brew Competition here at the Brewery @ 4PM. Our awesome Events Coordinator, Che, will be doing a blind tasting beforehand @ 2:30PM. Gold coin donation to enter the blind tasting and you're in the running to win a ticket into next weeks Märzen Brew Day!


----------



## Dan Pratt (5/8/17)

Hey Braydon, congrats on second place with your American pale ale or was it the Belgian?

Any idea if we can get the score sheets?


----------



## n87 (7/8/17)

They were handing out the score sheets on the day, might pay to get in contact.

From my feedback, the judges were generally good, however, with comments like 'estery hops', I think they need a crash course on terminology.


----------



## Dan Pratt (7/8/17)

I called in yesterday and picked up my sheets, I entered a Rye IPA and it got 28/50, 36/50 & 36/50 = 33.3 out of 50.

Its funny to read the differences they interpret with the judging, as we know its not easy to make comments and judge the beers. 

One says no creaminess on the mouthfeel, one says good creaminess 

One says low carbonation, one says great head retention

One says very pleasant tropical aroma, ones says not enough aroma

One says finishes nice and dry, one says needs to finish higher SG to get better body


----------



## MJF (9/8/17)

Congrats Braydon from me too.

Yeah judging can be a bit mixed at these events I imagine but still worthwhile entering I think. I had nothing suitable, but maybe next time.

Heard six string could be for sale, thought they were seeking to expand a few months back. Haven't read the articles though.


----------



## n87 (9/8/17)

I managed to have a couple of samples while there including:
Coasties lager
Pale Ale
Red IPA
Double Red IIPA
Four Belgian Trippel

The last time I was at 6 strings, they were all very... middle of the road, nothing special, and this visit hasent changed my opinion of their low end beers.
The Coasties lager was... a pale Australian lager... not much more to say, but I guess you have to pay the bills
Pale Ale was slightly maltier and hoppier than the lager... but not a whole heap.
I can understand the choices behind making them this way, but they are not my cup of tea

It seems like they use the bigger beers to show some brewing individuality
Red IPA: Nice hop balance with the 'red taste' and supportive bitterness. While it wont knock your socks off, it is a solid, well made, enjoyable beer
Double Red IIPA: This was my favourite of the visit, and went home with a squealer of it. All the good points of its little brother, but better. the red malt character really pushes through with some residual sweetness, but with more than enough hops to make the whole room turn around when you pour one.
Four Trippel: good solid trippel. Its no Westmalle, but quite enjoyable. one of the better Australian Belgians out there IMO


----------



## joshuahardie (9/8/17)

So who won?


----------



## n87 (9/8/17)

joshuahardie said:


> So who won?



They have a vid up on their facebook, I will have to watch it sometime and write them down


----------



## n87 (22/8/17)

results copied from the newsletter:

The Six Strings Brewery Home Brew Competition results were announced at the start of the month with a presentation at the brewery. Winners went home with a $50 voucher for The Absolute Home Brew stores, a Six Strings 6 pack, and an engraved glass. Runner-ups received an all grain recipe pack.
The results as follows:

Pale Ale
Winner: Ryan Howard
Runner-up: Brydon Simpson

IPA
Winner: Dan Gury
Runner-up: Scott Harker

Stout
Winner: Ken Johnson
Runner-up: Shane Middleton

Specialty
Winner: Ken Johnson
Runner-up: Adrian Braigot

The Grand Champion prize of brewing your recipe on Six Strings system and the Grand Champion engraved glass went to Dan Gury
Apologies for any misspelt names.


----------

